# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  السعودية..51 مليار ريال حجم الإصدار المحلي الأول للصكوك

## eqtsadcom

أعلنت وزارة المالية السعودية أنها تلقت إقبالاً كبيراً من المستثمرين على إصدارها المحلي الأول تحت برنامج صكوكها بالريال السعودي، حيث تجاوز المجموع الكلي لطلبات الاكتتاب في هذه الصكوك مبلغاً قدره 51 مليار ريال.وكان حجم الإصدار قد تم تحديده بمبلغ إجمالي قدره 17 مليار ريال، وبنسبة تغطية بلغت 300%‏.
وقُسِّمت الإصدارات إلى ثلاث شرائح كالتالي: الشريحة الأولى، تبلغ 12مليار ريال لصكوك تُستحق في عام 2022 ميلادي، والشريحة الثانية، تبلغ 2.9 مليار ريال لصكوك تُستحق في عام 2024 ميلادي، أما الشريحة الثالثة، فتبلغ 2.1 مليار ريال تُستحق في عام 2027 ميلادي.ويأتي الإقبال القوي على الصكوك المحلية تأكيداً على ثقة المستثمرين في إصدارات السعودية وقوة مقومات الاقتصاد ومتانة أسواق المال بالمملكة. كما يعكس الدور الذي يقوم به مكتب إدارة الدين العام بوزارة المالية في تحقيق رؤية المملكة 2030.

----------

